# 8 Pompanos out of 48 Fish Caught...



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

My family and I had a chance to go fishing this beautiful Saturday. Started out cloudy but boy did get get pretty later. All set up and lines in the water by 8. Right from the start fish were hitting left and right. First fish on was a pompano! Great start! My wife had her limit within an hour (you know, ladies first) lol. Had 2 more pomps in the next 30 minutes. But in between all those pompanos were lady fish. And then some more lady fish. And did I mention the lady fish? That was the most lady fish we have ever caught in one day. We landed 3 more pompanos by the day's end. Only caught 2 blue runners all day. The best thing about today though was that we caught NO catfish! Finished up the day with 8 pompanos, 38 lady fish, and 2 blue runners. Thanks JC for a beautiful day on the beach.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Hell yeah bud, 

Been thinking about ladyfish cakes more and more often with all the action


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang, didn't need pole holders w/ all that action!!!


----------



## Michael f sights (Jun 19, 2012)

Great day on the water, you are a Pomp Killer!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Awesome ! Great trip.


----------



## Travismdrury (Apr 3, 2016)

Nice day, I wasn't so lucky I only got out for a short time and all I got was a puffer.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seminole1 (Dec 22, 2007)

You are way more patient with those skipjack than me. Not as bad as hardheads, but after about 10 , I'm done with it.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Great day for you congratulations. Where were U Alabama or Florida.


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Seminole1 said:


> You are way more patient with those skipjack than me. Not as bad as hardheads, but after about 10 , I'm done with it.


You're right.. but they were fun to catch for a little while.


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

2RC's II said:


> Great day for you congratulations. Where were U Alabama or Florida.


Thanks...Fishing in Alabama.


----------

